# Free Glucose Meters



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey everyone (in the US),
There are two coupons in today's Sunday newspaper nationwide for $30 off of a One Touch Ultrasmart and the One Touch Ultra 2.
CVS, Walgreens, and Eckerds are all running those two models for $30 this week, which would make them free.  I just drove up and got one of each.
The Ultrasmart retails at CVS for $89, but they had marked it down to $30, then my coupon cancelled that.  The other runs for around $45 (I believe), but the coupon would make it fee as well.

I have been a diabetic since I was ten and use the One Touch Ultra 1.  It is good and accurate, but without insurance, the test strips are a killer (50 for $50).  If any of you need one, but don't have a copay on strips, Wal-Mart has a Relion brand model for $8.88, with its strips being $21 for 50, and it is very accurate and has memory and even a "night light."

CVS also has a very good "store brand" meter, with its strips running the same price as the Wal-Mart one.

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 7, 2007)

Way kewl!  Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 7, 2007)

------------------
Mod. Note:

Thread moved from Urusai to Health sections as it is more appropriate to the Health section and should generate more traffic there.

Jonathan Randall
MT Moderator


----------



## scottcatchot (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info,

I just got out of the Hospital  a couple of days ago. I discovered I was a Diabetic the hard way.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been an insulin dependent diabetic since I was ten years old (I am 31 now) and take 3 shots a day.  Feel free to message me if you have any questions or just want to shoot the bull about anything.

AoG


----------

